# Transporting during cold weather and Dexter question



## Rosarybeads (Oct 21, 2004)

I have two questions. First, we are looking at buying a group of Dexters - 2 supposed- full blooded dexter bred cows, 1 8 yrs and 1 3 yr old. He is asking $750 a piece for these girls. They are proven good mothers. 

Then we have three young calves that are half Dexter and half miniature Hereford. He is asking 350/piece for these guys who were born in May. Two bulls and one heifer. So that's about $2500 for the group. We were thinking of butchering the young bulls and using AI for the pure Dexters. They all look really good and although they are not registered, the guy seems very honest and straightforward. I am willing to take a risk with the lack of testing if the price is good enough. We are wanting them primarily for ease of birthing some meat for us; thoughts of milking are possibilities but more down the road (meaning years down the road).

My second question is about transport. He is 3 hours away and it's going to be 35 degrees that day. We have an open trailer with sides over 5' tall and a top on it too for their security. But it's all a strong metal mesh... is this going to be too cold for them and stressful? What is your opinion on a safe temperature to transport cattle in an open, windy trailer? I'm hoping the younger calves can fit into our van in these giant dog carriers we have, but I'm not sure how big they will actually be. They easily fit our HUGE Great Pyr dog (huge for a great pyr even). Thanks in advance!:help:


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you know some one with a enclosed stock trailer that will let you borrow it would be best. If not a tarp can enclose it fairly easily just leave the back open , this can be done after loading since some cattle don't like loading a dark trailer. The calves may fit but may not want to go into the carriers peacefully if you know what I mean. I used the tarp trick hauling a preg. cow on a 5 hour trip so I know it works tarp may be useless afterwards but cheap insurance.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Strongly second the suggestion of an enclosed stock trailer. Think about a 3-hour trip with the wind chill factor, not to mention safety. At 8 months of age, those calves are fairly large, and I don't see them fitting into dog crates. 

An 8 mo. old bull can easily be mature enough to breed, so don't be surprised if the two cows and the heifer calf are pregnant. Some heifer calves can cycle as early as 4-5 months.

Too bad the seller didn't care enough to test and register his cows; I think the cows' prices are too high for unregistered, untested animals. You are taking a chance with animals that haven't been tested for PHA and if you don't know their sires and dams, you are in the dark. I'm sorry, but "seems honest and straightforward" may not actually BE honest and straightforward.


----------



## Rosarybeads (Oct 21, 2004)

The two Dexter cows are bred, to his purebred (and VERY NICE looking) Miniature Hereford bull. He originally got them from a sale barn, but he's had them for 4 years now. So there's no absolute guarantee that they are Dexter; that would factor into the price. We aren't looking for purebred, just something smallish and easily birthing that would give us some good meat. I would do sheep if I could tolerate lamb. I just don't want to keep having to buy bottle calves each year (we go through a cow a year about with our big family).


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Just haul them. The WORST thing you could do is put them in an enclosed trailer, let them get all warm and steamy in there and then unload them back into the cold. 

$750 for a proven cow, even a little one, is cheap IMO. If you get a calf and some hamburger out of her, she likely will have paid for herself. Anything on top of that, profit, depending on your input cost.


----------



## Rosarybeads (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW, thank you all for your posts. We ended up hauling them in an open trailer (it was forecast to be a bit warmer than expected) and the calves were REALLY big... almost as big as the adults. They all did really well... they were close together and kept warm that way and I didn't see any signs of stress. They are nice cows, very happy!


----------

